

Cellphones increasingly used for financial transactions in Kenya - agnuku
http://www.afriquejet.com/mobile-phone-money-transfers-kenya-2012010931138.html

======
plimmin
Classic leapfrog tech! Expect to see this more widespread in dev world than in
US for a long time

